# Photos iPhone ne vont plus sur mon Macbook en wifi ?



## fioenz (3 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Jusqu'à présent (et depuis plusieurs années) lorsque je prenais une photo avec mon iPhone, elle s'ajoutait à mon dossier Photo de mon Macbook pro (en wifi)...
Depuis quelques jours, les photos prises avec mon iPhone ne vont plus sut mon Macbook... Je ne sais bien sûr pas pourquoi... !

Mon dossier Flux Photo est activé.

Merci pour vos retours..

Cordialement,
F.


----------



## ronparchita (30 Avril 2021)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi non plus, et ça m'embête parce que j'ai le même problème !
Y a-t-il un réglage à faire ?


----------

